# I need my Restricted Firearms: Possession & Acquisition License.  Ottawa Area.



## Nemo888 (5 Oct 2011)

I probably  need this for my new job.  Where is a good place around Ottawa to take it or is there good study material so I can challenge the test?

Thanks


----------



## ballz (5 Oct 2011)

When I did it last year I was told (I can't confirm it's true but I've been told this from a few non-official sources) that you aren't allowed to challenge the Restricted unfortunately, which is pretty stupid because the course is the EXACT same as the Non-Restricted with the addition of two extra chapters, and the written test is pretty well the exact same with the addition of a few questions about pistols.

I think when I did it, it was only 2 evenings anyway, so not a huge nuisance.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2011)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I probably  need this for my new job.  Where is a good place around Ottawa to take it or is there good study material so I can challenge the test?
> 
> Thanks



Not for Ottawa, but everything else you want to know.

First hit on Google
http://www.firearms-safety-course.com/


----------



## Brasidas (5 Oct 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> When I did it last year I was told (I can't confirm it's true but I've been told this from a few non-official sources) that you aren't allowed to challenge the Restricted unfortunately, which is pretty stupid because the course is the EXACT same as the Non-Restricted with the addition of two extra chapters, and the written test is pretty well the exact same with the addition of a few questions about pistols.
> 
> I think when I did it, it was only 2 evenings anyway, so not a huge nuisance.



I did it, no problem, around Christmas last year. I'm in Alberta, though, so no reference for a test in Ottawa.


----------



## acen (5 Oct 2011)

I challenged the restricted test in Ottawa a few years ago with no issues whatsoever. The tester was a former member of the CF and was nothing but professional.


----------



## Robert0288 (5 Oct 2011)

Contact the RA centre on riverside / bronson.  Thats where I did my test a couple years ago and we did have drop ins who challenged the test.

For the study material you can pick up the CFSC/CRFSC test books for I believe $20 at the same place.  If not, if I ever find mine I can lend it out, I think its in a box in storage somewhere though.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2011)

.pdf versions of the books are available on the link I provided to the OP, for nothing.


----------



## Nemo888 (6 Oct 2011)

Awesome help thanks. I think I'll study the PDF but take it at the RA centre.


----------

